# House Extension - NEW PICTURES!!!



## BradNaylor (4 Aug 2009)

As mentioned on another thread, we are having an extension built with work commencing in a couple of weeks. Although not directly woodwork related, it will feature some hopefully impressive interior carpentry by my goodself including a rather tasty walnut kitchen.

Work should take 3-4 months - it'll be all over by Christmas.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We are starting with a very bog standard 3-bed semi












Then by taking out the rear corner where the kitchen is now and adding to the back and side we will have a huge kitchen/living area together with a small study and a cloakroom.











I have agreed a fixed price of £28k with the builder for all the actual construction work up to roof and windows and including drainage. I will then take over and manage the other tradesmen for all the internals. All internal woody bits I will do myself in hardwood rather than the usual painted softwood.

I've never done anything remotely like this myself before but have worked on enough kitchens in new-build extensions to know that plenty can go wrong!

I'll keep you posted.

Cheers
Brad :lol:


----------



## wizer (4 Aug 2009)

Looking forward to this one. Plenty of pics please!


----------



## EdK (4 Aug 2009)

Good luck Brad !
Extensions are fun - think I've been doing mine for three years now.. maybe four. Kind of lost track of time as I sit here rocking gently, occasionally banging the wall with my head 
Very satisfying when you can do things to your own standards - or in my case learn everything from scratch !
Keep us posted.
Bye Ed


----------



## Chippyjoe (4 Aug 2009)

Brad,

good luck with the extension. Expect you will get lots of brownie points off the missus for this one!

Like the little ditty at the end of your post about caulkable, didn't know you Northern boys worked to such tolerances. :lol: 

Mark.


----------



## woodbloke (4 Aug 2009)

You'll need a decent set of chisels for this one Brad :lol: :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## tsb (4 Aug 2009)

Good luck with your extension. I've been doing mine now for probably 2 yrs, but in my case have done everything myself and I mean everything, on wkends or the odd day off.


----------



## JonnyD (4 Aug 2009)

Good luck Brad. I hope the builders keep to schedule  Most Kitchens Furniture etc I do for new builds or extensions are usually delayed by at least a month or so.

Jon


----------



## johnf (4 Aug 2009)

[/quote]I've never done anything remotely like this myself before but have worked on enough kitchens in new-build extensions to know that plenty can go wrong

thats bad news for the builder


----------



## big soft moose (4 Aug 2009)

JonnyD":3900a84e said:


> Good luck Brad. I hope the builders keep to schedule
> 
> Jon



builders ??? he isnt using builders - he'll do it himself entirely out of mdf , obviously  :lol:


----------



## Karl (5 Aug 2009)

Looks like it will give you some nice extra space there Brad. Looking forward to seeing the kitchen install  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Aug 2009)

Karl":3lz70s7n said:


> Looks like it will give you some nice extra space there Brad. Looking forward to helping with the kitchen install
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



There.

Fixed it for you.

:wink: 

Brad


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":29eid36i said:


> JonnyD":29eid36i said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck Brad. I hope the builders keep to schedule
> ...



I did give serious consideration to doing it myself with timber frame construction; however once the architect came up with the idea of replacing the corner of the house with steel girders I lost enthusiasm...


----------



## Karl (5 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":3743dnq5 said:


> Karl":3743dnq5 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it will give you some nice extra space there Brad. Looking forward to helping with the kitchen install
> ...


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Aug 2009)

Jeez Karl,

You were on here at 12.50am, and again at 4.00!

Do you never sleep?

At least I got a fairly early night. I'm glad you're not working for me today!

:wink: 


Brad


----------



## Karl (5 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":2e87dtee said:


> Jeez Karl,
> 
> You were on here at 12.50am, and again at 4.00!
> 
> ...



I know, sad isn't it!

I've got a throat infection, which makes sleeping for more than a couple of hours nigh on impossible.

I'm not working this week as SWMBO is doing an intensive Lifeguard course, so i'm looking after the kids all week. 

Still, the antibiotics are starting to kick in, the kids are off to my mums for a couple of sleepovers on Friday/Saturday and it's my birthday on Saturday, so at least i've got something to look forward too.  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## jhwbigley (5 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":3qtakrg9 said:


> Work should take 3-4 months - it'll be all over by Christmas.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



we started some extensions just before Christmas 07, by Christmas 08 we where all plastered out and I was laying the floor topping. Now its august 09 and i'm just about to finish glossing a few window sills and thats down stairs done :shock: Well we did add six more rooms :x .

hope you have fun with it Brad, looks like it should be a interesting build. 

John-Henry


----------



## matt (5 Aug 2009)

Looks good except...

Something has been bothering me ever since I looked at your plans yesterday... The steps straight outside the double doors... Feels to me as though there should be a platform before the steps?

Maybe it's just me :?


----------



## pren (5 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":26f44i08 said:


> I did give serious consideration to doing it myself with timber frame construction; however once the architect came up with the idea of replacing the corner of the house with steel girders I lost enthusiasm...



Just out of interest> did you get as far as costing the framing for a DIY job? I've been contemplating a similar 'wrap-around' extension in timber (possibly using SIPs) but leaving the corner of the old house in place. 

I have heard that some local planning depts are averse to using timber framing in extensions for some reason :? 

Good luck with the build, anyway!  

Bryn


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Aug 2009)

I posted a picture in Dans other thread of a very similar extension I built on my last house. I had a similar level issue on mine - this was my solution;











I know not everyone likes decking, but this worked brilliantly for us.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Doctor (5 Aug 2009)

My, my, lovely avatar, this place is becoming positively laid back, I remember the good old days when I was banned for displaying a picture of a fat man in his underpants :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please see below (don't look if your offended by big fellas in their pants)


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Aug 2009)

Doctor":2nv5ezk6 said:


>



How is your diet going?

Aidan


----------



## Doctor (5 Aug 2009)

TheTiddles":26euxxt6 said:


> Doctor":26euxxt6 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



How rude, isn't it obvious i'm nearly there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waka (6 Aug 2009)

Like the design, hope it all goes well. Its like a workshop you can never have enough space.


----------



## big soft moose (6 Aug 2009)

Waka":1c0mrykl said:


> Like the design, hope it all goes well. Its like a workshop *you can never have enough space*.



particularly if doctor is coming round by the look of it...


----------



## BradNaylor (7 Aug 2009)

matt":3e91doiy said:


> Looks good except...
> 
> Something has been bothering me ever since I looked at your plans yesterday... The steps straight outside the double doors... Feels to me as though there should be a platform before the steps?
> 
> Maybe it's just me :?



I think you're right, Matt.

I've been having another look at it myself and realise that when the French doors are opened they will hit the handrails at 90 degrees.

I will instead build a platform wide and deep enough for the doors to open a full 180 degrees back against the wall, giving a much airier feel to the room on sunny days. I'll build a balustrade around the platform and the steps will then lead down to the garden from there.

I currently have decking outside the back door and hate it. It gets so slippery and on steps I think it's dangerous. I'll be ripping it up this weekend and relocating it to a new seating area at the bottom of the garden where we catch the evening sun.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Maia28 (10 Aug 2009)

That all looks very nice, be interesting to see how you cope without a kitchen while the blockwork and steels go up. The new kitchen area will be a massive improvement though. I can tell you're not on the south coast by the price  

We built an extension in 2007 and just after the roof and back wall came down it started to rain - it didn't stop for a long time. I got the final completion certificate a couple of weeks ago but still have some decorating to finish. I used a company called JHD Innovation for the inspections and they proved to be very helpful and pragmatic with negotiating the building regs. I think they also posted all the notices with the local authority.

I look forward to seeing how this progresses.
Andy


----------



## BradNaylor (25 Oct 2009)

Well, it's been a while getting started due to my builder's previous job being delayed by bad weather over the summer, but we have seen good progress in the 2 weeks since work began.

This the current view of the front of the house






And the side






You will notice a step in the side wall of the extension that wasn't on the plans. This is because of an issue with the drains that came to light only when the groundworkers started digging.

It turns out that the main drain for us and seven of our neighbours runs at a slight angle along the original line of the wall. All manner of imaginative and expensive solutions were suggested by my architect, the groundworkers, and the builder, but I told them to keep it simple (and cheap! ) by avoiding the drain and big manhole completely. We will only lose a couple of feet off the kitchen and nothing off the cloakroom and my little study.
















The bricky reckons we'll be up to damp-course tomorrow and he'll have everything back-filled in time for the building inspector on Wednesday.

Now it's getting interesting I'll post regular updates.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Mattty (25 Oct 2009)

Looking good mate,

I'm not sure the Building Inspector won't pull the gas main though. Generally they make you divert the main to a new meter and boxto be positioned in a cavity box outside the building. It becomes a problem as Transco or whatever there called now are the only ones who can do the work.


----------



## Blister (25 Oct 2009)

:lol: 

4th photo down 

1/3 of the way up from the bottom . left hand side 

2 red bricks together  



Only kidding , looks good , like the colour combo in the bricks , very tidy 8)


----------



## BradNaylor (25 Oct 2009)

Mattty":1q2i043y said:


> Looking good mate,
> 
> I'm not sure the Building Inspector won't pull the gas main though. Generally they make you divert the main to a new meter and boxto be positioned in a cavity box outside the building. It becomes a problem as Transco or whatever there called now are the only ones who can do the work.


 
Well we've had three visits so far from two different building inspectors, and no mention has been made of the gas main. I'll be mighty cheesed off if they pick up on at this stage. I'll have a word with the builder tomorrow - maybe we can 'camouflage' it a little for his next visit!

By the way, why do building inspectors wear suits and poncy shoes when their job involves visiting muddy building sites all day?

:roll: 

Brad


----------



## chris_d (25 Oct 2009)

Hi Brad,

Looking good!

BTW - should there be weep holes in the rear retaining wall below the DPC? I don't know how storm water run-off is managed on your site but that rear wall could end up trying to hold back a lot of wet soil.

I'm no expert so don't take my comments as read, just wondering what the professional opinion is - Mike G?

Cheers,
C


----------



## trousers (25 Oct 2009)

Brad

I'm with Matty concerning the gas pipe.
It belongs to Transco (or similar) up to the point it joins the meter, and it is illegal for you to tamper with it and build over it. 

When you're all finished, their pipe will be buried under your floor. If you did have a leak, the build up of gas could be contained within the floor construction and pose a potentially lethal explosive risk.

Can't beleive the inspector hasn't spotted it. Be interesting to see what he says when you ask him.


----------



## BradNaylor (26 Oct 2009)

I've just spoken to the building inspector and he's not interested in the gas main. As far as he's concerned it is not a statutory requirement to move the meter - just something that Transco likes to have done.

My architect has spoken to Transco (or whatever their name is this week!) and has got pretty much the same story. Indicative price for moving the meter is about £600, so I might have it done anyway.

Alternatively, I might just get my gasman to lay a pipe before the floor goes down between where the main enters the house and to the location of the existing meter. This way a new meter could be fitted on the front wall at a future date and the supply connected without digging the floor up.

Thanks for raising the issue Matt; I'm a bit surprised no-one here ever mentioned it.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Mattty (26 Oct 2009)

BradNaylor":34rl1cb3 said:


> Thanks for raising the issue Matt; I'm a bit surprised no-one here ever mentioned it.
> 
> Cheers
> Brad



No worries mate. I feel a bit bad for mentioning it now, but having built plenty of extensions, it is something that always and i do mean always came up as a problem. To the extent that on my first visit to price the job i would bring it up if there was likely to be a problem and at least they could start the ball rolling with transco.
Cost wise, the last one i did was around £350.


----------



## maltrout512 (26 Oct 2009)

> Indicative price for moving the meter is about £600,



2 men 1 hr, you also get for that, tea break, head scratching and phone calls (private inclusive) all thrown in. You could ask just for the work to be done, but you don't get any discount. :lol: Only joking.

As been said, surprised it has not been noticed. Own opinion is just do it. Will save a lot of time, finger pointing, never finding out who was at fault and a lot more money in a later date.

All the best.


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Oct 2009)

Well, we're up to damp course and the building inspector is due Monday.











Next job is putting the floor joists in and then hopefully it's onwards and upwards!


----------



## Doug B (10 Nov 2009)

Hows the extension going Brad?


----------



## BradNaylor (11 Nov 2009)

It's going fine when it's not bloody raining!

I'll try to pop home during the day today or tomorrow and take some photos. The trouble is that it's dark when I go to work in the morning, and dark when I get home at night. Given that the pre-Christmas panic's on that's 7 days a week at the moment!

I notice builders don't work weekends, though - even if they've been rained off during the week! :twisted:

Cheers
Brad


----------



## kityuser (11 Nov 2009)

interesting that you haven't been made to stay 2meters back from the boundary, is this because your neighbour isn't right up to the boundary as well? i.e. planning attempt at stopping a row of semi from turning into terraced housing.

interested party......


Steve


----------



## wizer (11 Nov 2009)

You can build right up to the boundary if you like. Ours is.


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Jan 2010)

Well, after losing nearly two months through snow, freezing temperatures, and Christmas we've had a bit of movement over the last fortnight.
































Another week should get us to the stage where I take over and organise all the internal work.


----------



## BradNaylor (4 Apr 2010)

Well, the saga continues...

Early March I finally lost patience with my builder and threw him off the job. I would have done it earlier but we had paid him too much money and had to wait until he caught up.

As soon as I felt that there was enough money left in the job to finish it myself I told him to sling his hook. He filed for bankruptcy three weeks later! :-({|= 

Step in Charlie, one of the kitchen fitters I use. He's worked like crazy for a month and has pulled the project out of the fire.

Here's where we are now;

This is the view from the back garden. The steps are a left-over from our previous decking and are being replaced with brick ones next week.






And my new study at the front






The doorway to the study from the hall






The lounge area






The Audio/Visual wall






And the kitchen area laid out with temporary kitchen facilities. Now I'm happy with the lay-out I will be starting work building the kitchen in stages, fitting it in around paying jobs.
















It might look like we're slumming it but when you've been without a kitchen at all since December and have been washing up in the bath this is luxury. Fortunately SWMBO is happy that it may take 6 months to get everything finished. So it will be all over by Christmas, then - just a year late!

 

Before anyone asks, I'm going to clad the exposed undersides of the hip timbers in oak.

Brad


----------



## TrimTheKing (6 Apr 2010)

Looking good Brad, can't wait to see the kitchen WIP 

Plenty of piccies please.


----------



## woodbloke (6 Apr 2010)

...yebut where's the workshop with all the shiny hand tools? :lol: - Rob


----------

